# Something to remember when traveling!!



## JW Flynn (29/11/14)

Heya guys, just wanted to let you in on a little known fact while traveling!!

You had better take the information sheet of your battery / mod with built in battery when you travel... Some airports demand that you have batteries with the Mah rating clearly stated on them!!

I was in China Beijing recently and on my way back, they confiscated my T-Max S80! To get it back I had to prove the Mah rating of the device, I ended up firstly using roaming data as the wireless in the airport would not work to browse to vape-king's website to show them the information. They said that this is not sufficient as I could have rigged the site to display that information, FFS!!! really... secondly I was forced to phone my wife still in SA via skype to get her to send me pictures of my MOD's information spec sheet. This worked... 

But here is the sad thing, I was not able to phone while roaming, even after activating it when I was both in Tokyo and Beijing, I was also not able to SMS, the only thing I was able to do war receive sms's and using roaming data... brilliant aint it!!!! bloody MTN!! 

Anyway, I ended up paying *R 1200* for roaming data charges just to prove the Mah rating of my device... I could have left it with them and bought another one for less than that!!!! (still going to try and take this up with MTN!!)

So here is the tip, when traveling, Take your information sheet with you for your devices... This is just in case they do want it, so you don't pay trough your nose for data charges, or end up loosing your device...

You where warned, HEHE

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## whatalotigot (29/11/14)

Dude i feel you. This is most K@K. Im suprised they didnt confiscate your whole device for looking like a pipe bomb. When I saw your title I was thinking just that. 

Thanks for the warnings


----------



## Marzuq (29/11/14)

JW Flynn said:


> Heya guys, just wanted to let you in on a little known fact while traveling!!
> 
> You had better take the information sheet of your battery / mod with built in battery when you travel... Some airports demand that you have batteries with the Mah rating clearly stated on them!!
> 
> ...


Good looking out! That's very handy info to have


----------



## JW Flynn (29/11/14)

they do not let you take items onto the plane if it does not have a rating... looks like they use it as some sort of quality control, lol.... I was allowed to take a 22800 mAh power pack but not the mod... Had to provide proof... hence i'm letting you guys know, if the mod does not have a rating on it, make sure you take the leaflet that you received with the mod with you that states the rating.... this is also not at all airports... We traveled from here to Hong-Kong, then tokyo, then Beijing and this issue only came up when we left Beijing back to SA.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/11/14)

Thanks for the tips bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (29/11/14)

all good man, just looking out for the fellow vapers, hehe


----------

